# I need help from People in Malaga



## Nader (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi all, 
I will be moving to Malaga for new job, and I’m wondering if anyone from Malaga can help me out by answering my questions.
1-	Is there any apartment’s complex in Malaga?
If yes, what are their names? If No, What is the very nice building tower Apartments?
2-	How much is the rent for very good 3 bedrooms apartment?
3-	What is the best area to live in Malaga (it has to be safe and clean)
4-	Is there any supermarket open 24HRS such as Wal-Mart in USA?
If yes, what are their names?

I tried to Google all the information but I did not find an answer. Please give me names or websites.
I will be most grateful if you answer my questions.

Nader


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nader said:


> Hi all,
> I will be moving to Malaga for new job, and I’m wondering if anyone from Malaga can help me out by answering my questions.
> 1-	Is there any apartment’s complex in Malaga?
> If yes, what are their names? If No, What is the very nice building tower Apartments?
> ...


Hi, Malaga is huge, so you need to know what part of you need to be in. I live in the province of malaga, but I'm a good 25 minutes drive (traffic jams willing) from the centre, My area is very sade and clean, but apparently, there are some "dodgy" area in the town, but I cant tell you what they are, I'll ask around if no one else here knows . As for open 24 hour shops, well its a holiday resort, so probably along the sea front and coast area they'll be some. 

you need to come out for a visit and have a look round really and find out which part of Malaga you'll be in. that will affect the cost of property and the kind of area you need to be in. Will you have a car?

Jo

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> As for open 24 hour shops,


These are FEW AND FAR BETWEEN. In fact the ONLY ONES I've seen are in 24*7 Petrol Stations. And even then stuff like fresh bread may not be available at night.

It even requires a special exemption to even open 7 days a week. The tax is higher and many places simply do not have the turnover to deal with it. Tourist areas ARE however more likely to offer more options - esp in high season.

There is a NATIONAL CHAIN called OPENCOR that is open from early (very early by Spanish standards) to late. Open I believe 365days a year. It belongs to "El Corte Ingles" who has so much cash they can even afford to take a loss on them - they don't though and the prices are HIGHER. 

The norm is that area by area shops choose which holidays/sundays to open) they're allowed a max of 13 I think. Local holidays are VERY often adhered to, as are important religious dates. Some Spanish chains are strong on NOT forcing employees to work on holidays too. 

It takes some getting used to. When I first came here the big stores were open every day. this was stopped to keep small shops alive. In older parts of Spain many folk DEPENDED on local stores for more than just for goods.


----------



## Nader (Sep 6, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hi, Malaga is huge, so you need to know what part of you need to be in. I live in the province of malaga, but I'm a good 25 minutes drive (traffic jams willing) from the centre, My area is very sade and clean, but apparently, there are some "dodgy" area in the town, but I cant tell you what they are, I'll ask around if no one else here knows . As for open 24 hour shops, well its a holiday resort, so probably along the sea front and coast area they'll be some.
> 
> you need to come out for a visit and have a look round really and find out which part of Malaga you'll be in. that will affect the cost of property and the kind of area you need to be in. Will you have a car?
> 
> ...







Hello JoJo,
Thank you for your reply. I’m not really familiar with Malaga and its provinces; I’m going to work at this address C/Mauricio Moro Pareto 2, 29006 – Málaga
So I have a wife, 8yrs daughter, and 7 yrs boy, so I’m wondering what is the best safe area. Yes I’ll have a car. Please answer my questions.

Yours help is appreciated

Nader


----------



## Nader (Sep 6, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> These are FEW AND FAR BETWEEN. In fact the ONLY ONES I've seen are in 24*7 Petrol Stations. And even then stuff like fresh bread may not be available at night.
> 
> It even requires a special exemption to even open 7 days a week. The tax is higher and many places simply do not have the turnover to deal with it. Tourist areas ARE however more likely to offer more options - esp in high season.
> 
> ...









Hello Chris,
Thank you for your reply. I have visited Marbella on 2003 for 7 days only and I loved it but Malaga I passed by to the airport and never comes to my mind I would have opportunity to work in it. I realized something in Marbella, it has Mall (Shopping Center) I guess it was a walk distance from Puerto Bounce, my question is does Malaga has like that kind of Mall (shopping Center).

Nader


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nader said:


> Hello JoJo,
> Thank you for your reply. I’m not really familiar with Malaga and its provinces; I’m going to work at this address C/Mauricio Moro Pareto 2, 29006 – Málaga
> So I have a wife, 8yrs daughter, and 7 yrs boy, so I’m wondering what is the best safe area. Yes I’ll have a car. Please answer my questions.
> 
> ...


I dont know Malaga town particularly well, but I put the address into "google earth" and it appears to be in the middle, near fairly near the old town (very pretty) and the port?? I have a friend who goes there alot with his work, so I'll ask him what he knows. So if no one else comes along with info, I'll let you know when I've spoken to him.

Meanwhile, I would suggest you look around the outskirts and into the provinces a bit. I have to say this - My town (Alhaurin de la Torre) is a great place to live, clean, modern and has good facilities, good schools and is a little cheaper to live than near the coast - I would say that wouldnt I lol!!

Depends if you wanna drive into work everyday, as I said, its a good 20 minutes drive, but easily do-able or theres a good, cheap train service.

Anyway, I'll get back to you

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nader said:


> Hello Chris,
> Thank you for your reply. I have visited Marbella on 2003 for 7 days only and I loved it but Malaga I passed by to the airport and never comes to my mind I would have opportunity to work in it. I realized something in Marbella, it has Mall (Shopping Center) I guess it was a walk distance from Puerto Bounce, my question is does Malaga has like that kind of Mall (shopping Center).
> 
> Nader


Yes, malaga has several malls, they call them commercial centres. The airport is very much on the outskirts of Malaga and doesnt give you any indication as to the town itself. but I bet its totally different from when you saw it 5 years ago. Malls, housing, even small towns have built up around it - even a big Ikea and of course the tourist centre, "Plaza Mayor" which is full of restaurants, shops and a imax 20 creen cinema

jo


----------



## Nader (Sep 6, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, malaga has several malls, they call them commercial centres. The airport is very much on the outskirts of Malaga and doesnt give you any indication as to the town itself. but I bet its totally different from when you saw it 5 years ago. Malls, housing, even small towns have built up around it - even a big Ikea and of course the tourist centre, "Plaza Mayor" which is full of restaurants, shops and a imax 20 creen cinema
> 
> 
> jo



Hi JoJo,
You are so kind person, I have a silly question, and does the cinema show its movies in English language or Spanish language? Do people in Malaga understand English? Because we don’t speak Spanish therefore we are concern a little bit. Please ask your friend and get the average 3 bedroom apartment rents.
Once again thank you so much.

Nader


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nader said:


> Hi JoJo,
> You are so kind person, I have a silly question, and does the cinema show its movies in English language or Spanish language? Do people in Malaga understand English? Because we don’t speak Spanish therefore we are concern a little bit. Please ask your friend and get the average 3 bedroom apartment rents.
> Once again thank you so much.
> 
> Nader


Yes, it shows films in English - not all but most, I'm going there tomorrow to see "Mama Mia" and the kids will get their macdonalds fix lol!. and yes most people in Malaga do speak a certain ammount of english, some good, some not so good and some pretend they cant cos they expect us to speak their language, so try to learn a bit. 

Malaga is a very cosmopolitan town, so you will get by if you dont speak spanish and there are a lot of english people there - in fact there's all sorts of nationalities living in and around Malaga. 

http://www.malaga-airport-guide.com/plaza-mayor.html - this is a small article I found about plaza mayor


Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rental properties should I guess be somewhere in the region of 700 euros a month at the bottom end of the market for a 3 bed appartment in a "not so good" area - to, well I suppose you could go as high as you like if you wanna go "really classy"!!!! I would say, at a guess, that the average 3 bed appartment, with communal swimming pool and facilities could be around 1500 - 2000 euros a month - but I'm guessing

Jo


----------



## tammie1703 (Sep 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, it shows films in English - not all but most, I'm going there tomorrow to see *"Mama Mia*" and the kids will get their macdonalds fix lol!. and yes most people in Malaga do speak a certain ammount of english, some good, some not so good and some pretend they cant cos they expect us to speak their language, so try to learn a bit.
> 
> Malaga is a very cosmopolitan town, so you will get by if you dont speak spanish and there are a lot of english people there - in fact there's all sorts of nationalities living in and around Malaga.
> 
> ...



Jo,Mama Mia is Fab!! Seen it twice it is hilarious so hope you enjoy it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tammie1703 said:


> Jo,Mama Mia is Fab!! Seen it twice it is hilarious so hope you enjoy it


I've been trying to see it for weeks, but something always comes up!! My 11 yo daughter went to see it when she was in the UK a couple of weeks ago and she wants to see it again cos it was sooooo good! I WILL GO TOMORROW, COME HELL OR HIGH WATER !!!!! LOL

Jo


----------



## Nader (Sep 6, 2008)

jojo said:


> rental properties should I guess be somewhere in the region of 700 euros a month at the bottom end of the market for a 3 bed appartment in a "not so good" area - to, well I suppose you could go as high as you like if you wanna go "really classy"!!!! I would say, at a guess, that the average 3 bed appartment, with communal swimming pool and facilities could be around 1500 - 2000 euros a month - but I'm guessing
> 
> Jo


Thank you JoJo,

But is the classy apartment between 1500-2000 Euro, in Complex or in tower?

Nader


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nader said:


> Thank you JoJo,
> 
> But is the classy apartment between 1500-2000 Euro, in Complex or in tower?
> 
> Nader



It depends on the area, the view, accessability.... I'm sure its like that where you live now - ie, How much is the rental on a 3 bed appartment in say, New york (ok, Malaga isnt as big as that, but you see my point) How do you define the prices of properties, especially in a city?? 

Why dont you get in touch with some rental/estate agents in Malaga, either on the net or phone them - they will all speak english and may give you some ideas and advise - they'll be open now as its 11am here. see what they say and let us know???

jo


----------



## Nader (Sep 6, 2008)

jojo said:


> It depends on the area, the view, accessability.... I'm sure its like that where you live now - ie, How much is the rental on a 3 bed appartment in say, New york (ok, Malaga isnt as big as that, but you see my point) How do you define the prices of properties, especially in a city??
> 
> Why dont you get in touch with some rental/estate agents in Malaga, either on the net or phone them - they will all speak english and may give you some ideas and advise - they'll be open now as its 11am here. see what they say and let us know???
> 
> jo


I really appreciated your help and rich info. I'll try to contact them and I might get back to you later incase i need some advise. Thanks and enjoy watching the movie 

Nader


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....I have a friend who is english and an estate agent who covers my area Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol 

you could call her, she doesnt go right into malaga town, but I know she could help 

Jo


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Nader said:


> Hi all,
> I will be moving to Malaga for new job, and I’m wondering if anyone from Malaga can help me out by answering my questions.
> 1-	Is there any apartment’s complex in Malaga?
> If yes, what are their names? If No, What is the very nice building tower Apartments?
> ...


Hi Nader,

You colonials never fail to amuse me. My wife's cousin, although born and bred in the UK has lived in the US for nearly 40 years and is completely Americanised. When she first found out that we holidayed in Spain and intended to buy a property there with a view to a permanent move she said " Jesus, your surely not thinking about moving to a third world country are you?". She is completely unable to disassociate Spain from Mexico.

Spain was a major world power when America was inhabited by guys with bows and arrows. It has wonderful historic buildings, a culture all of it's own and other than a recent blip in Iraq has got out of the habit of invading other people's countries (unlike the US and the UK).

I may be wrong but from the content of your post you appear to want Spain to be like the USA, well other than certain fast food outlets and coffee houses it ain't. My sum total knowledge of Malaga is the airport and south of it, however there is a fantastic old Spanish village/town called Benalmadena Pueblo about 15 minuets drive from the airport with good public transprt links to Malaga. People leave their front doors open and don't bother to lock their cars, IMHO a far better option than living in a city.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Hi Nader,
> 
> You colonials never fail to amuse me. My wife's cousin, although born and bred in the UK has lived in the US for nearly 40 years and is completely Americanised. When she first found out that we holidayed in Spain and intended to buy a property there with a view to a permanent move she said " Jesus, your surely not thinking about moving to a third world country are you?". She is completely unable to disassociate Spain from Mexico.
> 
> ...



While I agree with you Crookesey about thinking of Spain as almost a third world country, certain parts of it now are the same as any major city in the the USA, UK, Europe.... Benalmeda pueblo is just a small little area in the centre of Benalmeda town (very pretty tho!) and to get there from the airport is a fairly tedius crawl on a 3 /4 lane motorway thats constantly jammed. There are factories, garages, industrial estates and big advertisment boards either side!

As for leaving doors and cars unlocked, well I've yet to see a house anywhere in Spain without security gates, most have great big guard dogs wandering around the gardens snarling and bars at the windows. Or do i live in a bad area??? I dont think so, cos it seems the same wherever I've been in Spain

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> I dont know Malaga town particularly well, but I put the address into "google earth" and it appears to be in the middle, near fairly near the old town (very pretty) and the port?? I have a friend who goes there alot with his work, so I'll ask him what he knows. So if no one else comes along with info, I'll let you know when I've spoken to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo



I've just had a quick word with my friend who says; - he thinks (but is going by looks) that some areas to possibly avoid are "Roselada" near the football stadium and anywhere along the railway track. Apparently there is a place along the coast called "torre del Mar", which is beautiful and worth a look - but there are lots of lovely places in Malaga, and Malaga is very expensive!!

Jo


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> While I agree with you Crookesey about thinking of Spain as almost a third world country, certain parts of it now are the same as any major city in the the USA, UK, Europe.... Benalmeda pueblo is just a small little area in the centre of Benalmeda town and to get there from the airport is a fairly tedius crawl on a 3 /4 lane motorway thats constantly jammed. There are factories, garages, industrial estates and big advertisment boards either side!
> 
> As for leaving doors and cars unlocked, well I've yet to see a house anywhere in Spain without security gates, most have great big guard dogs wandering around the gardens snarling and bars at the windows. Or do i live in a bad area??? I dont think so, cos it seems the same wherever I've been in Spain
> 
> Jo


Jo, it's half way up a mountain (300 m2 elevation) just below Mijas Pueblo (450 m2 elevation), it takes a 15/20 minuets drive to get to Benalmadena Costa from the pueblo, it's nowhere near Benalmadena town, let alone in it. We were sitting in the square in May having a meal prior to catching our plane (that took us a leisurely 15 minuets to get to). Folk were parking with windows left open, almost every front door was ajar. Just in from the ancient part there is a thriving commercial centre with the town hall, nice shops, Spanish restaurants and bars, 'a small little area' perhaps compared to other places, but beatifully formed. 

We stayed at the La Fonda Hotel (with the fabulous students restaurant) for a week a few years ago and regulally go there from Mijas Costa when we are over in the Spring. There are many coach trips to it because it's one of the finest examples of a traditional whitewashed Andalusian village around. Are you mistaking it with the new town down on the very busy coast? If so I urge you to visit the pueblo and have lunch (weekdays only) at the students restaurant (you will have to book).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Jo, it's half way up a mountain (300 m2 elevation) just below Mijas Pueblo (450 m2 elevation), it takes a 15/20 minuets drive to get to Benalmadena Costa from the pueblo, it's nowhere near Benalmadena town, let alone in it. We were sitting in the square in May having a meal prior to catching our plane (that took us a leisurely 15 minuets to get to). Folk were parking with windows left open, almost every front door was ajar. Just in from the ancient part there is a thriving commercial centre with the town hall, nice shops, Spanish restaurants and bars, 'a small little area' perhaps compared to other places, but beatifully formed.
> 
> We stayed at the La Fonda Hotel (with the fabulous students restaurant) for a week a few years ago and regulally go there from Mijas Costa when we are over in the Spring. There are many coach trips to it because it's one of the finest examples of a traditional whitewashed Andalusian village around. Are you mistaking it with the new town down on the very busy coast? If so I urge you to visit the pueblo and have lunch (weekdays only) at the students restaurant (you will have to book).


I'm obviously thinking of ssomewhere else in Benalmadena - the old town maybe?? Coincidently, I'm going to Mijas Pueblo on sunday with some friends, who know that area really well, so I'll be a bit wiser!!!


Jo


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm obviously thinking of ssomewhere else in Benalmadena - the old town maybe?? Coincidently, I'm going to Mijas Pueblo on sunday with some friends, who know that area really well, so I'll be a bit wiser!!!
> 
> 
> Jo


That's how we originally found it Jo, we went up to Mijas Pueblo that was packed and without a hope of finding a parking spot. We drove down the hill and just stumbled onto it, a lot quieter than Mijas but with plenty of parking and better facilities.

As you approach it you come to a fork in the road with traffic lights, take the right one and park up at the lift further down on the left hand side, the lift takes you up to the church and the old part of the Pueblo. IMHO it blinds Mijas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> That's how we originally found it Jo, we went up to Mijas Pueblo that was packed and without a hope of finding a parking spot. We drove down the hill and just stumbled onto it, a lot quieter than Mijas but with plenty of parking and better facilities.
> 
> As you approach it you come to a fork in the road with traffic lights, take the right one and park up at the lift further down on the left hand side, the lift takes you up to the church and the old part of the Pueblo. IMHO it blinds Mijas.


Yep ageed Crookesey, we went to both places yesterday and Benalmadena Pueblo was by far much quieter and prettier - lovely. Did you see those little ponds/waterfalls going down the hillside by the church ?? - soooooo pretty!!! A "proper" spanish village!

theres a thread just started on here from someone wanting a villa there - any ideas????

Jo


----------



## Dewdan (Oct 27, 2008)

*Malaga*



Nader said:


> Hi all,
> I will be moving to Malaga for new job, and I’m wondering if anyone from Malaga can help me out by answering my questions.
> 1-	Is there any apartment’s complex in Malaga?
> If yes, what are their names? If No, What is the very nice building tower Apartments?
> ...


"Moving to Malaga" can mean 2 things since the Capital
of Malaga is also named Malaga. 
Do you mean Malaga Province in Spain?
Which point of the province you need to be?
What price rent you are looking for?
Malaga province is very diverse, each town has its
own feeling, some more safe then others.
If its the capital city center you look for, 
there is not major tower complex
and if there is, you might not want to live there.
You are looking at a max of 1500€ for a very nice 
furnished 3 bedroom apartment in a nice location.
Malaga center the old town, is very nice.
Marbella is a very calm town at the beach west of
Malaga city.
Supermarkets are many for grocery, then you have 
commercial centers like "Corte Inglés"

I hope this answers your questions.


----------

